# la cala



## shirley1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what La Cala is like any info will do, its a place we only passed through, and it seem a lively place, with plenty of shops ect , its a place I often think of and yet never seen it mentioned here
Thanks


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

La Cala is great. Everything you need there. Beware of the outskirts though which consists of lots of ugly apartment blocks on the wrong side of the road. Stick to the sea side and the original village.


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

We have stayed at the golf resort a number of times (about 5 miles in land) and have spent a lot of time in La Cala village. It's retained a lot of it's traditional charm, more so than most places along the coast between Malaga and Marbella IMO.

There is a noticeable ex pat presence and the archetypal Irish Bar there but the small streets just back from the beach are quiet and seem to be a nice, largely Spanish community.

As Isobella says, some of the development on the other side of the main road is not so easy on the eye.

The beach area is nice, there is now a boardwalk along to Calahonda, the market (in the big car park by the roundabout accessing the main road) is good fun if a bit touristy. 

There are schools and more facilities on the way to El Chaparral though I've not spent much time that side.

The play park and cafe, plus the bakery/coffee shop next to it, are very pleasant.

We would live there and it's on the short list for us.


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. You ask aboutmy favourite topic - La Cala. I love this village. We used to live there, but moved back to Scotland  Its a beautiful village, not too big and is still typically Spanish. I have friends who still live there. There are a few gated communities, many of them really nice. We stayed in a few. Its not really until you leave La Cala for Calahonda or Riviera that they become a bit more scruffy. Its great in the summer, but really becomes lovely in the quieter months. People are friendly and are willing to help with understand a new language. I dont know if you have kids, but mine went to school in the town, both Infantil and High school. Please ask if zi can help in any way. Once my kids have left home, one going to Uni in September, my hubby and I will be back to La Cala in a flash. Xx


----------

